# Can anybody help



## Ice (6/3/15)

Im looking for vg and our dischem say they dont know what it is does aome one have a picture of the bottle or something


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz (6/3/15)

Ask them for Glycerin, usually in the baby isle

The Dolly Varden one will be fine

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jakey (6/3/15)

ask them for bp glycerin. or dolly varden. also had them give me a blank stare when i asked for VG hehe


----------



## Jakey (6/3/15)

well riaz beat me to it, shukran for spoiling my moment of being the first to help


----------



## Q-Ball (6/3/15)

I think it's called *Glycerol BP or BP Glycerol

Edit: I've been beaten by Riaz and Jakey*

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ice (6/3/15)

Thanks guys these idiots at dichem gave me a blank stare


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakey (6/3/15)

hehe enjoy, think its like 27 bucks for 250ml


----------



## Ice (6/3/15)

Ye wil have to go tommorow just a q is that stuf ok to use to mix


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakey (6/3/15)

yes i use it to mix my flavs


----------



## Ice (6/3/15)

Kewl aslong as its safe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakey (6/3/15)

if it not we die together bro  but from what i know it is.


----------



## Ice (6/3/15)

Haha true that thanks guys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JW Flynn (6/3/15)

Just go to your local Spar/Pick n Pay (groceries store) and look for dolly vardon, see trough bottle with blue writing on it, it's a Tiger Brands Product... Usually near the hygiene section, where you get soaps shampoos and such... very cheep.. looking at around 25 Rands

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ice (6/3/15)

Ok kewl spar is closer for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ice (7/3/15)

is this the wright stuff


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (7/3/15)

It's actually R22 at Spar......lol
Bought some the other day at Spar and couldn't believe the price.


----------



## Jakey (7/3/15)

Yep, enjoy


----------



## Ice (7/3/15)

It smels cented or is that how it smels


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derick (7/3/15)

Ice said:


> It smels cented or is that how it smels
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It should have a slight sweet smell and taste (yep you can taste it) , the BP stuff is not scented


----------



## Ice (7/3/15)

Ok sweet how long should i rest the juice when mixed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derick (7/3/15)

Ice said:


> Ok sweet how long should i rest the juice when mixed
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can steep it for about two weeks for best results, but nothing prevents you from giving a freshly mixed batch a taste


----------



## Ice (7/3/15)

Sweet thanx for all ur help bro mutch apreciated


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derick (7/3/15)

Ice said:


> Sweet thanx for all ur help bro mutch apreciated
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Anytime - also check out my post on DIY if you are just getting started


----------



## Ice (7/3/15)

So where di i get pg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derick (7/3/15)

Ice said:


> So where di i get pg
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From Pharmacies you can go to the back and ask them to order you some - be sure to ask for BP grade, or there are some e-cig vendors that sell it as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (7/3/15)

Ice said:


> So where di i get pg
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



SkyBlue sells PG (and VG), with and without nicotine... @Derick can't say that here, but I can

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ice (7/3/15)

Ye problem is it gets exspensive for courier but wil go have a look


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashley A (7/3/15)

Tell you want this and let them say Dischem don't sell it. They still insist they don't sell PG and that "you can't buy it separately as it's an additive in products" yet I told them I have it and showed then a picture.


----------



## Ice (7/3/15)

But how u know if its pg or vg not marked on the bottle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper_SA (7/3/15)

Click also sell the BP glycerin. A bit more runny than the Park Med brand mynpharmacy sells. For anyone who keeps snakes, this stuff is great as a shedding aid too. Just cut open some vit E capsules and add it to a bottle. Rub on snake, wipe off with a wet cloth after about an hour and repeat daily until shed is complete.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waheed (7/3/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Click also sell the BP glycerin. A bit more runny than the Park Med brand mynpharmacy sells. For anyone who keeps snakes, this stuff is great as a shedding aid too. Just cut open some vit E capsules and add it to a bottle. Rub on snake, wipe off with a wet cloth after about an hour and repeat daily until shed is complete.


Lol from Vapes to snakes. I love this forum

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Derick (7/3/15)

Ice said:


> But how u know if its pg or vg not marked on the bottle
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure what you mean, but PG = Propylene Glycol and VG is Vegetable Glycerin, or Glycerin or Glycerol


----------



## Viper_SA (7/3/15)

Is PG also available as easily as VG?


----------



## Derick (7/3/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Is PG also available as easily as VG?


It's as easily available in general, but pharmacies will not stock stuff that customers don't buy, so at pharmacies you will need to ask them and they will usually get some for you


----------



## Waheed (7/3/15)

Easily available from the vendors @Viper_SA


----------



## Gazzacpt (7/3/15)

Most pharmacies have PG they use it to mix tincatures you just have to sweet talk the pharmacist into selling you some otherwise you need to ask them to order for you.


----------



## Ice (8/3/15)

Ok the doly vardon bp is vegtabil glycerin right so im looking for pg aswel 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raslin (8/3/15)

The best place is www.skybluevaping.co.za quality and price is assured. 

Sent from my S5 while vaping on my Subtank

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------

